# dar para



## johnval

eu sei que o que significa mais tenho uma duvida de como ou quando usa-la.

não da pra ver = no se puede ver, posso tambem dizer não se pode ver, é o mesmo ou tou errado qual é ou seria a diferencia.

obrigado pelas respostas e correções

johnval


----------



## WhoSoyEu

johnval said:


> eu sei que o que significa mais tenho uma duvida de como ou quando usa-la.
> 
> não *dá* pra ver = no se puede ver, posso tambem dizer não se pode ver, é o mesmo ou tou errado qual é ou seria a diferencia.
> 
> obrigado pelas respostas e correções
> 
> johnval


 
É a mesma coisa, não há diferença.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Também, dependendo do contexto, pode significar que não faz sentido fazer tal ou qual coisa.

Conversa hipotética para ilustrar:

-Dá para ver esse filme?
-Não dá, é ruim demais.

Tem exemplos melhores, alguém dará algum.


----------



## coolbrowne

Na verdade o sentido básico é sempre o mesmo;





Ivonne do Tango said:


> ...pode significar que não faz sentido fazer tal ou qual coisa.


Quer dizer
dar para <infinitivo> = ser possível <infinitivo>​Desta forma:
não dá para ver _XXX_ = não é possível ver _XXX_​No caso do filme, é por extensão, algo exagerada:
Não dá para assistir = Não posso (no sentido de _não aguento_) assistir, porque é ruim demais, (para mim, na minha opinião)​Este "dar para..." vem de "dar _jeito_ para..." = "_haver maneira_ para..."

Cumprimentos


----------



## dexterciyo

Pergunto: pode ser no sentido de "valer a pena"?

— Vale a pena esse filme?
— Não, é ruim demais!

Cumprimentos.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

dexterciyo said:


> Pergunto: pode ser no sentido de "valer a pena"?
> 
> — Vale a pena esse filme?
> — Não, é ruim demais!
> 
> Cumprimentos.


Sim, perfeitamente.


----------



## coolbrowne

Perdoem mas, desta vez, devo discordar de *WhoSoyEu*


dexterciyo said:


> Pergunto: pode ser no sentido de "valer a pena"?...


Não é a mesma coisa. Não importa que o resultado final (convencer o "perguntador" a não assistir ao filme) _possa talvez_ ser o mesmo:
_Vale a pena_ ver? => Recomenda o filme? Na sua opinião, _merece_ meu investimento de tempo e trabalho?
_Dá_ pra ver? => Na sua opinião, eu/alguém _suportaria_ ver este filme?
Certamente não é o mesmo: na hpótese *1*, eu pergunto se o filme é *bom o suficiente* para que eu vá assití-lo. Talvez eu até espere que a minha amiga leve em consideração o transtorno de ir até o cinema (vai ver que é no centro ) o horário (vai ver que a única sessão é à meia-noite ). Já o caso *2* é praticamente o contrário: pergunto apenas se o filme seria *tão ruim* a ponto de ser insuportável. 

Detalhes? Certamente! 

Cumprimentos


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Isso aqui ficou bem interessante já que em espanhol é muito comum perguntar: "_dá para +_ [infinitivo]" como sinônimo de _"vale la pena"_ e realmente não há diferença entre as expressões.

Para o caso, as perguntas formuladas dos dois jeitos acabam significando o mesmo (em espanhol pelo menos) já que se apela inevitavelmente a opinião pessoal e o resultado vai ser, seja a resposta com a intenção que for, um argumento subjetivo.

"Vale la pena" - "Dá para ver"?  
Ambas as duas procuram o mesmo, no caso do filme, aquilo de "investimento de tempo e trabalho" ou "se suportaria ver", acho que são aditivos subjetivos de como pode ser compreendida a pergunta, dependendo de tudo aquilo que intervém na conversa, o contexto somando os gestos e mais.


----------



## coolbrowne

Concordo que no caso específico do filme esta seria uma possível interpretação subjetiva





Ivonne do Tango said:


> Ambas as duas procuram o mesmo, no caso do filme...


Mas permita esclarecer que as expressões a seguir foram apenas acessórios para explicar a diferença que existe entre as duas conotações:





Ivonne do Tango said:


> aquilo de "investimento de tempo e trabalho" ou "se suportaria ver"...


No interesse da clareza, a diferença essencial entre as conotações, _que as torna quase opostas_, é:





coolbrowne said:


> ...se o filme é *bom o suficiente*...
> (_vs._)
> ...se o filme seria *tão ruim* a ponto de ser insuportável.


----------



## Mangato

Dá para  tiene a i entender también el significado de _*es suficiente*._ Recuerdo que en una ocasión me dijeron en São Paulo:_ Fique tranqüilo, seu portunhol é muito bom, dá para entender_


----------



## Falcao

dar para = poder

Mangato, no seu caso acho que eles quiseram dizer para você que o seu portunhol "se pode entender". Neste caso eu penso que o significado é ainda o mesmo.


----------



## coolbrowne

Tienes razón.  Es un otro sentido, y no solo con el verbo "entender":





Mangato said:


> ...también el significado de _*es suficiente*._ ...


De hecho, además de "ser possível", el significado de "dar para" puede ser "ser suficiente para". Los dos son algo relacionados pero distintos:
A gasolina dá para chegar até Bom Jesus do Cachoeiro Alegre?​Gracias


----------



## dexterciyo

coolbrowne said:


> Perdoem mas, desta vez, devo discordar de *WhoSoyEu*. Não é a mesma coisa. Não importa que o resultado final (convencer o "perguntador" a não assistir ao filme) _possa talvez_ ser o mesmo:
> 
> 
> _Vale a pena_ ver? => Recomenda o filme? Na sua opinião, _merece_ meu investimento de tempo e trabalho?
> _Dá_ pra ver? => Na sua opinião, eu/alguém _suportaria_ ver este filme?



Não chego a ver a diferença.  Verdadeiramente pode alguém perguntar se o filme poderia ser suportado? Acho isso muito esquisito... _Suportar_ é igual que em espanhol?

Saudações.


----------



## coolbrowne

Não se trata de suportar fisicamente _o filme_


dexterciyo said:


> ... se o filme poderia ser suportado?


A expressao é "suportar/aguenta/tolerar *ver* o filme".

Não é a mesma coisa:





dexterciyo said:


> ... _Suportar_ é igual que em espanhol?...


Tratase de _aguantar_. Veja o dicionário


----------



## dexterciyo

coolbrowne said:


> Não se trata de suportar fisicamente _o filme_A expressao é "suportar/aguenta/tolerar *ver* o filme".
> 
> Não é a mesma coisa:Tratase de _aguantar_. Veja o dicionário



Então *é* a mesma coisa que em espanhol... No espanhol pode-se dizer _soportar_ como _aguantar_.

Mas não vejo como alguém pode perguntar: _dá para ver o filme?_ com o sentido de _o filme é suportável/tolerável?_ 

Obrigado pelas respostas.


----------



## coolbrowne

Agora você já sabe 


dexterciyo said:


> Mas não vejo como alguém pode perguntar: _dá para ver o filme?_ com o sentido de _o filme é suportável/tolerável?_


Mas vou contar uma ainda mais esquisita. Ao chegar ao cinema, lá no Rio de Janeiro, (há mais de 40 anos) topei com um amigo que vinha saindo da sessão anterior. Depois de "oi, tudo bem?", "você por aqui?" etc.e tal, eu pergunto, e ele responde:
-E aí, é bom, o filme?
-É... Dá pra _quebrar o galho_.​E eu pensei, cá comigo (_com os meus botões_ ): "como é possível dizer que o filme é capaz de _resolver um problema_?"


----------



## dexterciyo

Engraçado...  

Obrigado pelas lições.


----------



## Juh!

> Ivonne do Tango said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tem exemplos melhores, alguém dará algum.
Click to expand...

 
(En un concierto)
 
-Consegue ver o cantor de onde esta? Dá pra ver? 
-Sim, estou vendo ele! Dá pra ver!
 
- Consigues ver el cantante de donde estas? 
- Sí! Lo veo! Consigo!


----------



## dexterciyo

Juh! said:


> (En un concierto)
> 
> -Consegue ver o cantor de onde esta? Dá pra ver?
> -Sim, estou vendo ele! Dá pra ver!
> 
> - Consigues ver el cantante de donde estas?
> - Sí! Lo veo! Consigo!



*Dá pra* _dá pra_ tudo! Nossa! 

Gostei da expressão, muito recorrente. No espanhol nesse contexto ficaria assim:

_— ¿Puedes ver al cantante desde ahí?
— Sí, lo estoy viendo. ¡Puedo verlo desde aquí!_

E uma possível tradução.


----------



## coolbrowne

Mas veja que é sempre a mesma cpisa





dexterciyo said:


> *Dá pra* _dá pra_ tudo! Nossa!


Não há nada de novo neste último exemplo:
-Consegue ver o cantor de onde est*á*? _É possível_ ver? 
-Sim, estou vendo ele! _É possível_ ver!​Sempre "é possível" ou "é suficiente (para)"


----------



## Juh!

Mangato said:


> Dá para tiene a i entender también el significado de _*es suficiente*._ Recuerdo que en una ocasión me dijeron en São Paulo:_ Fique tranqüilo, seu portunhol é muito bom, dá para entender_


 
Hola Mangato, buen dia, hice algunos intentos para enviarte un mensaje privado, pero se me hace que no se puede...
Mira, si tu frase esta en portugues de Brasil deve ser *n* antes de *q *

E*n*quanto o poço não seca, não damos valor à água

Si pasa que el ''Emquanto''es de la propria frase, o otra lengua, mil disculpas por el equívoco


----------



## argentinodebsas

En la Argentina son muy utilizadas, sobre todo en el lenguaje coloquial,   expresiones del tipo "No da". Ej: No da para ir a tal lado. Haciendo una simple búsqueda en Google, se pueden encontrar más ejemplos: _El empate no da para que especulemos _o_ La crisis no da para otro lockout._


----------

